# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  दिल हूम हूम करे . . .

## jaileo

समझाते तो हैँ दिल को यूँ
पर ये गुमसुम ही रहता है
तुम कुछ कोशिश करके देखो
सिर्फ तुम्हारी ही सुनता है

----------


## jaileo

दोस्तोँ के दायरे बढ़ने लगे थे जब
मेरा यकीन पुख्ता सा होने लगा था तब
खूब मस्ती हो चुकी है दोस्तोँ के साथ 'जय'
अकेलेपन के आ चुके हैँ दिन बहुत करीब अब

----------


## jaileo

तुम भोर की किरण हो तुम चांदनी निशा की 
तुम फूल की महक हो गंभीरता धरा की 
विस्तार हो गगन का गहराई हो जलधि की 
बचपन का भोलापन हो ममता हो जैसे माँ की 
यौवन का तुम हो साहस चंचलता जैसे जल की 
आभा प्रकाश की हो चितवन हो प्रेयसी की 
आया हो प्रेम जैसे रख रूप ज्यों तुम्हारा 
गर्वित हूँ मैंने पायी निधि प्रेम गागरी सी

----------


## jaileo

सदियाँ बीती पर अब  भी मानव मन वैसा ही तो है

घृणा आज भी यह करता है द्वेष ईर्ष्या में जलता है
गीता ज्ञान सुनाने वाले  अब भी प्यार कहाँ पलता है 
अधिकारों  के पीछे भागे कर्तव्यों को छोड़ चुका है
दुर्योधन दुशासन का अब भी शासन वैसा ही तो है
सदियाँ बीती पर अब  भी मानव मन वैसा ही तो है


अर्जुन भीम युधिष्ठिर सारे समा गए इतिहास में
पर शकुनी के पासे अब भी हैं लोगों के हाथ में 
फल की इच्छा छोड़ कर्म करने को तुमने धर्म कहा 
पर ऐसा क्या हो पाया? सब पहले जैसा ही तो है 
सदियाँ बीती पर अब  भी मानव मन वैसा ही तो है


लाज द्रोपदी की अब भी वैसे ही लूटी जाती है 
न्याय की देवी ने अब भी आँखों में पट्टी बांधी है 
सत्य अहिंसा धर्म आज भी उतने ही लाचार हैं 
सना हुआ अन्याय में जीवन अब भी वैसा ही तो है
सदियाँ बीती पर अब  भी मानव मन वैसा ही तो है


तुम तो सब कुछ कर सकते हो फिर सब वैसा ही क्यों है ?
बदल क्यों नहीं देते मन को आयी आज विवशता क्यों है ?
अहंकार को मन से मिटा दो मन पथ पर  आ जाएगा 
आनंदित होगा जग सारा जीवन सुखमय हो जाएगा

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

jaileo ji .kaise hai  aap. kaha busy ho aaj kal.foram par aapka wait ho raha hai.

----------


## jaileo

भोगा हुआ एक अनकहा संत्रास लेकर
लो मर रहा है यह मनुज निश्वास लेकर
तृप्ति का वरदान लेकर क्या करे कोई
जी रहे हैँ सब अतृप्ता प्यास लेकर
मैँ जनम से मस्त फक्कड़ ही रहा
क्या करूँ सम्पन्न यह आवास लेकर
क्या डुबाओगे मुझे तुम इस जलधि मेँ
सौ बार उबरा हूँ सहज अभ्यास लेकर
आप सब से हो विमुख अब मैँ कहाँ जाऊँ
हे 'जय' कहिए आप सा सन्यास लेकर

----------


## kiskunal

> भोगा हुआ एक अनकहा संत्रास लेकर
> लो मर रहा है यह मनुज निश्वास लेकर
> तृप्ति का वरदान लेकर क्या करे कोई
> जी रहे हैँ सब अतृप्ता प्यास लेकर
> मैँ जनम से मस्त फक्कड़ ही रहा
> क्या करूँ सम्पन्न यह आवास लेकर
> क्या डुबाओगे मुझे तुम इस जलधि मेँ
> सौ बार उबरा हूँ सहज अभ्यास लेकर
> आप सब से हो विमुख अब मैँ कहाँ जाऊँ
> हे 'जय' कहिए आप सा सन्यास लेकर


*अति सुन्दर 
मनमुग्ध हो गया*

----------


## jaileo

अनचाहे , अपने आप हमेँ जो मिलता
त्यागे से भी वह मुट्ठी मेँ आ जाता
उजियारे मेँ जिसे कभी मैँने खोया था
वह मिला अंधेरे मेँ निज चमक दिखाता
उसके हित जितना नयन नीर बरसाया
वह उस प्रतिमा के आँचल मेँ सरसाया
हिल डोल रही पारद की बूँदोँ सी छाया
प्रति गीत गीत मेँ पलक पलक मेँ छा जाता
त्यागे से भी वह मुट्ठी मेँ आ जाता ।।

----------


## jalwa

जय भैया, आपके काव्य का तो मैं वर्षों से प्रशंसक रहा हूँ. लेकिन आज बहुत दिनों के बाद आपका वोही रंग दोबारा से देख कर मन मंत्रमुग्ध हो गया. 
आभार.

----------


## draculla

*नमस्कार जय भैया 
मुझे तो प्रतीत होता था की आप फोरम पर आते ही नहीं है/
लेकिन मेरा यह भ्रम टूट गया है/आपकी कविता हमेशा ही अच्छी होती है/
आप की काव्य रचना से ऐसा लगता है की आप कवि होंगें/*

----------


## sanjeetspice

ye kya likha gya h kuch ditales me batita to khushi hoti

kyoki meri smaz me kuch nhi aaya

----------


## jaileo

> *नमस्कार जय भैया 
> मुझे तो प्रतीत होता था की आप फोरम पर आते ही नहीं है/
> लेकिन मेरा यह भ्रम टूट गया है/आपकी कविता हमेशा ही अच्छी होती है/
> आप की काव्य रचना से ऐसा लगता है की आप कवि होंगें/*


 
भाई ड्रेकुला जी, अभिवादन  /
मैं फोरम में कुछ व्यक्तिगत व्यस्तता की कारण नहीं आ पा रहा हूँ / किन्तु ऐसा भी नहीं कि मै फोरम की गतिविधियों से अज्ञान रहता होऊं क्योंकि मेरे कई सुधी मित्र इस विषय में दूरभाष पर आवश्यक सूचनाएं देते रहते हैं / 
मित्र मैं कवि नहीं हूँ / एक सरल हृदय अवश्य है मेरे पास जो भावनाओं से ओत प्रोत है / और ये तुकबदियाँ इसी हृदय की देन  हैं जो कि  भावनाओं के माध्यम से  मस्तिष्क को अपने वश में  कर के  हाथों से  मनचाहा लिखा लेने का आदेश प्राप्त कर लेता है   ....... बस /
आपके स्नेह के लिए अपार आभार / धन्यवाद /



> ye kya likha gya h kuch ditales me batita to khushi hoti
> 
> kyoki meri smaz me kuch nhi aaya


 संजीत जी,  राम राम /यद्यपि ऐसा कुछ भी कठिन नहीं लिखा है जो अस्पष्ट हो और समझ में ना आये / मित्र, जब कोई बात या विषय  समझ में ना आये तो कुछ पल ठहर कर पुनः उस बात/विषय पर विचार करें तो हल निकलना संभव है / आप एक बार और प्रयास करें तो ये टूटे फूटे शब्द कुछ ना कुछ तो कर ही देंगे  आपके हृदय में ................
कुछ नवीन पंक्तियाँ और प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ कृपया अवलोकन करें /
धन्यवाद /

----------


## jaileo

जब  लगे मतिभ्रम हुआ है,
सोच लो संयोग है /
जब लगे कि छल हुआ है,
सोच लो दुर्योग है /
जब लगे 'जय' शाति सुखकर 
आये तब आंधी विनाशक,
हो रहे जब कार्य उत्तम,
दैव का सहयोग है //

----------


## jaileo

*मैं नज़र से ही फ़लक को, चीथड़ों में बाँट दूँ /*
*हाल होगा क्या ज़मीं का, सोचकर चुपचाप हूँ //*

*मैं नज़ीरों के अमल को मानता हरगिज़ नहीं /*
*पत्थरों पर भी निशां बन जाऊं, वो आवाज़ हूँ //*

*शाह सी क्या ज़िन्दगी थी, नेकी और ईमान की /*
*बे-ईमानों का शहर है, इस लिए बरबाद हूँ //*

*रंजोगम हैं बे-अदब मिल जाएँ तो कर लो सलाम /*
*इनसे डर कर छिप गया तो कैसा मैं उस्ताद हूँ //*

*बे-खौफ हो कर जी लो यारो, ज़िन्दगी जिंदादिली से /*
*मौत को भी मौत दे जो, ऐसा 'जय' जज़्बात हूँ //*

----------


## jaileo

'जय' मौत माँगता रहा, तो ज़िन्दगी मिली /
जब ज़िदगी जीने लगा, तो मौत आ गयी //

----------


## man-vakil

*मित्र जलिओ के लिए:-
"कभी भोर सा उज्वल हूँ मैं ..
कभी निशा की कालिमा लिए..
खोज रहा हूँ जीवन के वो सार,
संग तुम्हारी* *कुछ** लालिमा लिए ..
किंचित मन की व्याकुलता हूँ मैं,
भीतर जैसे कोई भारी बोझ लिए...
चेतन अवचेतन का भेद खोजता,
अवसादों का गहरा जैसे बोध लिए...
राहों अब चिन्हित नहीं होती,* *मेरे क़दमों से*
*फिर क्यों जाऊं कोई अवरोध लिए..
यदि चाहूँ , जब आकाश को मैं कभी छूना,
धरातल लिपट जाये मुझसे, कोई अनुरोध लिए..
प्रतिबिम्बों को अब मै खोजता, आइनों में, 
पर धुंधलाता जाता मै, बिना कोई आयाम लिए,
चेहरे बदल बदल आते, वो सायें बीते कल के , 
भयभीत करते मुझे जाने क्यों, बिना कोई विराम लिए..."
-----------------मन वकील/////////
*

----------


## jaileo

*चल पड़े लक्ष्य की ओर मित्र तुम*
*यद्यपि 'जय' राह नहीं मतवाली /*
*इस सुदृढ़ मंच पे अंतरमन से* 
*मन-वलील की थाह निकाली  //*

*धन्यवाद मित्र /*

----------


## man-vakil

देखो मेरे भीतर मेरे भीतर,ऐसे कोई दस्तक क्यों अब देता है..
जब सोने लगता है मेरा अंतर्मन ,तो फिर क्यों जगा अब देता है//
निंद्रा मुझे ले जायेगी यहाँ से , वहां परम मिलन की ओर,
तो फिर कोई आगे बढ बढ कर , मेरी राहें क्यों अब रोक देता है,
मै जड़ नहीं न ही चेतन , न मैं चिंतन या हास्य विश्लेषण,
तो फिर कोई मुझसे आ आ कर,मेरी गतिमनसा क्यों अब टोक देता है ..

----------


## Ranveer

> सदियाँ बीती पर अब  भी मानव मन वैसा ही तो है
> 
> घृणा आज भी यह करता है द्वेष ईर्ष्या में जलता है
> गीता ज्ञान सुनाने वाले  अब भी प्यार कहाँ पलता है 
> अधिकारों  के पीछे भागे कर्तव्यों को छोड़ चुका है
> दुर्योधन दुशासन का अब भी शासन वैसा ही तो है
> सदियाँ बीती पर अब  भी मानव मन वैसा ही तो है
> 
> 
> ...


* जैलियो जी
कविता के माध्यम से मानव मन की सुन्दर व्याख्या की है आपने ...
आगे इसमें चार लाइन मै जोड़ना चाहूँगा ;

आनंद की तालाश में दिन रात ये  भटकता ही तो है
आकाश की ऊँचाइयों को छूने की कल्पना करता ही तो  है
कोई थाह नहीं लगा पाया इस मन रुपी पंछी की
संसार की भीड़ में खोकर खुद को  बस बहलाता ही तो है 
*

----------


## sukhveer

जो कहा मैंने,की प्यार आता है तुम पर। हस कर कहने लगे,और आपको आता ही क्या है।

----------


## sukhveer

खामोश आँखों से बह कर जब आसू आते हैं,आप क्या जानो कितना आप हमे याद आते है,आज भी उसी मोड पे खड़े है हम ,जहां आपने कहा था ......ठहरो हम अभी आते है।

----------


## jaileo

> खामोश आँखों से बह कर जब आसू आते हैं,आप क्या जानो कितना आप हमे याद आते है,आज भी उसी मोड पे खड़े है हम ,जहां आपने कहा था ......ठहरो हम अभी आते है।


हमें एक मोड़ पर रुकना है, यह तय तो था लेकिन
हमें किस मोड़ पे रुकना, नतीजा ना हुआ मुमकिन 
तुम आगे अब बढे जाओ, हमें पीछे न पाओगे
बिछुड़ कर ही जियेंगे 'जय' नई रातें नए से दिन //

----------


## jaileo

हाय ! कैसे ये नज़ारे,  सामने आने लगे
मेमनों को देखकर, अब शेर थर्राने  लगे
वक्त की चारागरी ने, जब दिया धोखा मुझे
क्या करें हम जख्म अपने खुद ही सहलाने लगे 
हमने बख्शी थी जिन्हें कल बादशाहत बाखुशी 
वे भी हमको धूल की, मानिदं ठुकराने लगे
जो चले थे जिन्दगी भर थाम कर उंगली मेरी 
है ताज्जुब रास्ता वे मुझको दिखलाने लगे 
हमने अपने घर को फूँका कुछ तमाशा ही किया 
गम नहीं है शहर भर को हम जो दीवाने लगे 
आँधियों में गुलमोहर का पेड़ अपना ढह गया
हम तभी से दोस्तों को सख्त बेगाने लगे //     
:pointlol::rofl:

----------


## jaileo

मेरे अतीत के पन्नों! कुछ उजले, कुछ काले
जीवंत और मृतप्राय, कुछ निष्ठुर, भोले-भाले
तुम  सब मेरे जीवन के, परम सुहृद 'जय'
आओ मेरी बाहों मे, तुम्हे गले तो लगा लें

----------


## Ranveer

जिंदगी तूने लहू लेकर दिया कुछ भी नहीं 
तेरे दामन मे मेरे वास्ते क्या कुछ भी नहीं । 

दिल भी एक ज़िद पर अड़ा है किसी बच्चे की तरह 
या तो सब कुछ ही चाहिए इसे या कुछ भी नहीं । 

हमने देखा है कई ऐसे खुदाओं को यहाँ 
सामने जिनके वो सचमुच का खुदा कुछ भी नहीं ।

----------


## jaileo

मेघों के आँचल से चन्दा मुझे बुलाता रह रह कर 
मंद पवन का झोंका मुझको ले जाता अनजान डगर 
मुझे पता है 'जय' बैठा है कहीं किसी सरिता के तट पर 
देख रहा है चन्द्र-बिम्ब में मुझे अभी प्रति लहर लहर

----------


## jaileo

इस नदी की तलहटी के पत्थरों को देखिये 
आधार भूत पर्वतों के दलदलों को देखिये 

तुम बसंत देख कर गुनगुना रहे हो आज
पृष्ठभूमि के अनेकों पतझड़ों को देखिये 

पुष्प की सुगंध, छवि मन को मोहने लगी 
डाल पर छिपे नुकीले कंटकों को देखिये

धरा पर बनी हुयी उच्चतम अट्टालिकाएं 
इस रसा के नींव के रसातलों को देखिये

सूखते सरित प्रवाह पर कठोर मत बनो
सागरों में आ रही सुनामियों को देखिये 

किसी की ओर कर रहे संकेत काल में स्वयं 
अपनी ओर देखती इन उँगलियों को देखिये 

तुम किसी को दुःख दो, यह सोचने के पूर्व 'जय'
निज हृदय प्रकोष्ठ की उदासियों को देखिये

----------


## The Hero

> इस नदी की तलहटी के पत्थरों को देखिये 
> आधार भूत पर्वतों के दलदलों को देखिये 
> 
> तुम बसंत देख कर गुनगुना रहे हो आज
> पृष्ठभूमि के अनेकों पतझड़ों को देखिये 
> 
> पुष्प की सुगंध, छवि मन को मोहने लगी 
> डाल पर छिपे नुकीले कंटकों को देखिये
> 
> ...


प्रिय जय भाई , सादर प्रणाम .......आपकी ऐसी ही रचनाओं ने मुझे फोरम पर वापस बुला लिया है |

----------


## jaileo

> जिंदगी तूने लहू लेकर दिया कुछ भी नहीं 
> तेरे दामन मे मेरे वास्ते क्या कुछ भी नहीं । 
> 
> दिल भी एक ज़िद पर अड़ा है किसी बच्चे की तरह 
> या तो सब कुछ ही चाहिए इसे या कुछ भी नहीं । 
> 
> हमने देखा है कई ऐसे खुदाओं को यहाँ 
> सामने जिनके वो सचमुच का खुदा कुछ भी नहीं ।


हम विकट उच्छ्वास लेकर जी रहे हैं 
अब हाथों में आकाश लेकर जी रहे हैं 
'जय'  चाहना की पवन में ऐसे उड़े    
कि सन्निकट संत्रास लेकर जी रहे हैं

----------


## jaileo

> प्रिय जय भाई , सादर प्रणाम .......आपकी ऐसी ही रचनाओं ने मुझे फोरम पर वापस बुला लिया है |


आपको हार्दिक धन्यवाद हीरो जी/ कृपया परामर्श देते रहें/

----------


## badboy123455

*जायलो भेया जब से आपके बारे में सुना हे ,आपकी हर प्रविष्टि देखता हू ,ओर हर बार बहुत ही ,उत्कृष्ट होती हे /हार्दिक शुक्रिया आपको*

----------


## jaileo

स्मृतियों में सघन बसी हो, हे परिणीते!
आप बिना 'जय' अंतर-मन हैं रीते रीते 
हिरणी सी भर उच्च कुलाँचे आ जाओ 
या साथ पवन के आओ मेर्रे जीते जीते

----------


## jaileo

> *जायलो भेया जब से आपके बारे में सुना हे ,आपकी हर प्रविष्टि देखता हू ,ओर हर बार बहुत ही ,उत्कृष्ट होती हे /हार्दिक शुक्रिया आपको*


रजत सदस्य जी (आपके प्रयोक्तानाम से संबोधित करने में मुझे हिचक हो रही है, मित्र), मैं आपका आभारी हूँ कि आप मेरी प्रविष्टियों पर दृष्टि डालते रहते हैं/ कृपया मेरी संभावित गलतियों की तरफ मेरा ध्यान अवश्य आकृष्ट  कराते  रहना ताकि मैं उपहासित ना हो सकूँ/ मैं आभारी रहूँगा आपका / धन्यवाद मित्र /

----------


## naman.a

> स्मृतियों में सघन बसी हो, हे परिणीते!
> आप बिना 'जय' अंतर-मन हैं रीते रीते 
> हिरणी सी भर उच्च कुलाँचे आ जाओ 
> या साथ पवन के आओ मेर्रे जीते जीते


जय भाई को नमन का सादर नमन. आपके पुराने चिर-परिचित काव्य अंदाज को पुन: फोरम पर मोतियों की तरह बिखेरने के लिए धन्यवाद.

----------


## badboy123455

> रजत सदस्य जी (आपके प्रयोक्तानाम से संबोधित करने में मुझे हिचक हो रही है, मित्र), मैं आपका आभारी हूँ कि आप मेरी प्रविष्टियों पर दृष्टि डालते रहते हैं/ कृपया मेरी संभावित गलतियों की तरफ मेरा ध्यान अवश्य आकृष्ट  कराते  रहना ताकि मैं उपहासित ना हो सकूँ/ मैं आभारी रहूँगा आपका / धन्यवाद मित्र /


*मित्र जितना सुना हे उससे भी अधिक मधुर ओर विनम्र हे आप 
में तो स्वयम आपकी प्रविष्टियों से सीखता हू ,,,,,,,,ऐसी हिंदी कोई नही लिख सकता आप जेसी /हार्दिक शुक्रिया मित्र 
+++*

----------


## jaileo

> *मित्र जितना सुना हे उससे भी अधिक मधुर ओर विनम्र हे आप 
> में तो स्वयम आपकी प्रविष्टियों से सीखता हू ,,,,,,,,ऐसी हिंदी कोई नही लिख सकता आप जेसी /हार्दिक शुक्रिया मित्र 
> +++*


बन्धु, आपके प्रतिउत्तर के लिए धन्यवाद/ कृपया प्रविष्टियों पर अपना मंतव्य अवश्य प्रकट करते रहें / आभार बन्धु /

----------


## jaileo

> जय भाई को नमन का सादर नमन. आपके पुराने चिर-परिचित काव्य अंदाज को पुन: फोरम पर मोतियों की तरह बिखेरने के लिए धन्यवाद.


नमन भाई, हार्दिक अभिनन्दन / अपने पुराने सन्मित्रों को देख कर हृदय पुलकित हो रहा है / मंच पर आना आरम्भ कर के कदाचित मैंने कोई गलती नहीं की है / 
लीजिये नमन भाई, एक पुरानी कविता आपके लिए...... 


मंच के पिछले स्वरुप में दिसंबर की एक रात को सुनसान पडी चौपाल को देख कर निम्न पंक्तियाँ रची थी... दैनन्दिनी में लिखी होने के कारण मैं इन्हें पुनः प्रविष्ट  कर पा रहा हूँ /  


जैलियो रह गए हक्का बक्का 

आज गिर रहा चौकस पाला  ........ (चौकस = जोरदार, बढ़िया) 
ठण्ड बनी है मौत की खाला 
बुड्ढों का तो मरण है पक्का 
जैलियो रह गए हक्का बक्का 

ना मानुष, ना गईया भैंसी 
सबकी हो रही ऐसी तैसी 
जाड़ा जड़ रहा छै छै छक्का 
जैलियो रह गए हक्का बक्का 

'चौपाल' हो रही जैसे जंगल
ना अलाव है, ना है कम्बल
ना चाय, न मक्क-फुलक्का ....... (मक्क-फुलक्का =  पापकार्न) 
जैलियो रह गए हक्का बक्का 

कहाँ गयी 'चौपाल की मलकिन' ....... (चौपाल की मलकिन = निकिता भारद्वाज, चौपाल सूत्र इन्ही के नाम से था)
आज सुनावें उनको गिन-गिन
छिन्न भिन्न है सभी व्यवस्था
जैलियो रह गए हक्का बक्का 

'शाम' 'नछत्तर' 'ठाकुर' 'तारा'  ....... (शाम = शाम भाई, नछत्तर = स्वाति जी, ठाकुर = ठाकुर जी, तारा = मलेठिया जी)  
भोर भये तक ये ही सहारा    
दिग्गज खेलें नैन मटक्का   
जैलियो रह गए हक्का बक्का 

ऊँघ रहे हैं भाई 'अकेला' ......... (अकेला = विक्रांत भाई कनपुरिया)
उँगली से जो तनिक धकेला 
सह न सके वे इतना धक्का 
जैलियो रह गए हक्का बक्का 

जाड़े का है  कठिन रतजगा 
कहीं कुकुरभुक, कहीं टिलोकका ....... (कुकुरभुक = कुत्तो के एक साथ भूँकने का स्वर, टिलोकका = तीतर के बोलने का स्वर)  
है गिदड़न की हुक्का -  हुक्का  ..... (गिदड़न = सियारों, हुक्का-हुक्का = सियारों के समूह में बोलने का स्वर) 
जैलियो रह गए हक्का बक्का

----------


## jaileo

अब हमारे प्रेम का अवसान होगा 
आकंठ डूबे नेह का शमशान होगा 
प्रणय गीतों के मधुर दिन नहीं 'जय'
विरह गीतों का वियोगी गान होगा

----------


## jaileo

तुम कभी अपने को कमतर क्यों कहो 
समय के अनुसार सुख-दुःख सब सहो
दृष्टि ऊँची रख कर, सीना तान कर
मुस्कुरा कर पथ पे निशदिन 'जय' बढ़ो

----------


## jaileo

हाँ, सफलता आज संभव ना हो क्वचित 
किन्तु प्रियवर, तुम ना होना दिग्भ्रमित 
पत्थरों को तोड़कर नदियाँ निकलती 'जय'
स्वर्ग से गंगा को लाये थे भगीरथ

----------


## naman.a

> नमन भाई, हार्दिक अभिनन्दन / अपने पुराने सन्मित्रों को देख कर हृदय पुलकित हो रहा है / मंच पर आना आरम्भ कर के कदाचित मैंने कोई गलती नहीं की है / 
> लीजिये नमन भाई, एक पुरानी कविता आपके लिए...... 
> 
>  ऊँघ रहे हैं भाई 'अकेला' ......... (अकेला = विक्रांत भाई कनपुरिया)
> उँगली से जो तनिक धकेला 
> सह न सके वे इतना धक्का 
> जैलियो रह गए हक्का बक्का 
> 
> जाड़े का है  कठिन रतजगा 
> ...


आनंद आ गया जय भाई. पर अब  

फिर से हुई हैं शाम ये रोशन 
मित्रो ने दिए हैं फिर से दर्शन 
अब नहीं कोई हक्का बक्का
जैलियो मारे फिर चौका-छक्का

----------


## jaileo

> आनंद आ गया जय भाई. पर अब 
> 
> फिर से हुई हैं शाम ये रोशन 
> मित्रो ने दिए हैं फिर से दर्शन 
> अब नहीं कोई हक्का बक्का
> जैलियो मारे फिर चौका-छक्का


इस सुमधुर रचना की मैं मुक्तकंठ से प्रशंसा कर रहा हूँ नमन भाई/ कृपया ऐसी निरंतरता बनाए रखें... सूत्र ऐसी रचनाओं का प्रबल ग्राहक है / धन्यवाद बन्धु/

----------


## naman.a

> इस सुमधुर रचना की मैं मुक्तकंठ से प्रशंसा कर रहा हूँ नमन भाई/ कृपया ऐसी निरंतरता बनाए रखें... सूत्र ऐसी रचनाओं का प्रबल ग्राहक है / धन्यवाद बन्धु/


ये तो आपकी उदारता हैं बाकी  मेरे पास काव्य में पिरोने वाले शब्दों मोती कहा हैं  मैंने तो बस मौका देख कर ऐसे ही हल्की -फुल्की छोड़ दी थी. काव्य तो आप जैसे शब्दों के जादूगरों का काम हैं. फिर भी आपने कहाँ हैं तो कभी-कभी ऐसी ही हल्की-फुल्की छोड़ दिया करेगे पर झेलना पड़ेगा.

----------


## The Hero

> नमन भाई, हार्दिक अभिनन्दन / अपने पुराने सन्मित्रों को देख कर हृदय पुलकित हो रहा है / मंच पर आना आरम्भ कर के कदाचित मैंने कोई गलती नहीं की है / 
> लीजिये नमन भाई, एक पुरानी कविता आपके लिए...... 
> 
> 
> मंच के पिछले स्वरुप में दिसंबर की एक रात को सुनसान पडी चौपाल को देख कर निम्न पंक्तियाँ रची थी... दैनन्दिनी में लिखी होने के कारण मैं इन्हें पुनः प्रविष्ट  कर पा रहा हूँ /  
> 
> 
> जैलियो रह गए हक्का बक्का 
> 
> ...


प्रिय जय भाई , ऐसी ही अतीत की स्म्रतियों को सूत्र पर उकेरने के लिये सह्रदय आभार |

----------


## jaileo

पुराने मंच में प्रदर्शित एक और कविता को मैं यहाँ पुनः प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ / 



कहाँ गया वह मन्त्र सुहाना, 'परहित सरिस धर्म नहिं भाई'
माया-काया पर सब फिसलें, जैसे पथ पर लगी हो काई

'सर्वजगत ही अपनामय है' ये ही थी अपनी परिभाषा 
यह परिभाषा खंडित होकर, आज बन गयी कोटि इकाई 

धर्मांध बन लोहित पीते, झूम झूम कर गटक गटक ... (साम्प्रदायिक हिंसा पर एक व्यंग्य) 
फिर घडियाली आंसू रोते, जब मरता है अपना भाई 

निज दारा का विपणन करते, मोलभाव भार्या का भी  ... (दारा = बेटी, भार्या = पत्नी, भगिनी = बहन)  
भगिनी पर की कुटिल दृष्टि पर, इन्हें बिंदु भर लाज न आयी 

हर्ष क्यों नहीं होता है जब, कोई अपना ही मुस्काये 
उलटे क्यों यह गणित लगाते, बने शून्य वह मृदुल हँसाई

मैं मदिरापान  नहीं करता हूँ, किन्तु पान की इच्छा है अब 
ऐसे कुत्सित दृश्य देख कर, मुझे न आये अब उबकाई 

ये ईश्वर! मैं तृप्त हो गया, कर्ण एवं नयनों से अब ... (कर्ण = कान) 
श्वासों को देकर विराम प्रभु! क्षमा करो मेरी अधमाई

----------


## jaileo

> ये तो आपकी उदारता हैं बाकी मेरे पास काव्य में पिरोने वाले शब्दों मोती कहा हैं मैंने तो बस मौका देख कर ऐसे ही हल्की -फुल्की छोड़ दी थी. काव्य तो आप जैसे शब्दों के जादूगरों का काम हैं. फिर भी आपने कहाँ हैं तो कभी-कभी ऐसी ही हल्की-फुल्की छोड़ दिया करेगे पर झेलना पड़ेगा.





> प्रिय जय भाई , ऐसी ही अतीत की स्म्रतियों को सूत्र पर उकेरने के लिये सह्रदय आभार |


नमन भाई और हीरो भाई,  आप दोनों का हार्दिक अभिनन्दन एवं आभार सहित सदैव स्वागत है/

----------


## jaileo

क्यों हमारी इस ग़ज़ल को गीत बन जाने दिया 
सृजन की अदभुद सुरीली रीति बन जाने दिया
'जय' अकेला मस्त था, बन कर यायावर घूमता 
क्यों सोन-चिड़िया को हमारा मीत बन जाने दिया

----------


## jaileo

नयन नीर से लिखी हुयी है लहरों की भाषा
पवन पिया का साथ मिले तो करती नया तमाशा 
करती नया तमाशा, ये तो इतराती बल खाती हैं 
दूर दूर तक दौड़ धरा पर, नया निकेत बनाती हैं 
भूखी प्यासी लहरें देखो, कितने जीवन निगल गयीं 
'जय' कैसी यह आई सुनामी, तहस नहस कर निकल गयी

----------


## jaileo

..पुराने मंच में प्रेषित की जा चुकी कुछ सौन्दर्य रचनाएँ ... 

अपने गुलाबी अधर रख दो, प्रिय! मेरे होंठो पर 
यह चन्दन का आलेप होगा, मेरी चोटों पर 
काम की ज्वाला में जलती, देह पर बरसेंगे 'जय'
जल-प्रलय सा दृश्य होगा, देह-कूपों, चोटियों पर

----------


## jaileo

..पुराने मंच में प्रेषित की जा चुकी कुछ सौन्दर्य रचनाएँ ... 

मेरे सुनहरे सपनों को, अब एक साथी मिल गया 
मेरी उमंगो की लहर का, एक माझी मिल गया 
हाथ में मुंदरी पिन्हा कर, 'जय' कहाँ पर खो गए
आज मेरे मन का आँगन, पुष्प-वन सा खिल गया

----------


## jaileo

..पुराने मंच में प्रेषित की जा चुकी कुछ सौन्दर्य रचनाएँ ... 

प्रेम अगन जल रही हृदय में, तन में, मन में 
अरे बटोही, भटक रहा तू, किस निर्जन में            ............ बटोही = यात्री 
कंचन तन में मदिर उमंगों की हाला है 
पीकर 'जय' बहकेगा, जैसे घन सावन में                  ................. घन = बादल

----------


## jaileo

..पुराने मंच में प्रेषित की जा चुकी कुछ सौन्दर्य रचनाएँ ... 

पिया मिलन की आस संजोये नयन बेचारे 
चूड़ी, कंगन, काजल, बिंदिया, गहने सारे 
किन्तु न आये प्रियतम अबतक क्यूँ कर
ढलक रहा 'जय' आँचल, तनमन थके व हारे

----------


## rahul-bhai

नमस्कार भाई साहेब ,
फिर उसी अंदाज़  में प्रस्तुती के लिए आपका आभार !

----------


## jaileo

> नमस्कार भाई साहेब ,
> फिर उसी अंदाज़ में प्रस्तुती के लिए आपका आभार !


नमस्कार मित्र, 
आपके नाम-परिवर्तन के बावजूद मैं आपको पहचान गया हूँ बन्धु, आपका दिया हुआ उपहार आज भी हमारे कमरे के सौन्दर्य  को बढ़ा रहा है / धन्यवाद बन्धु /

----------


## jaileo

बंधुओं, आज मैं नारी जीवन के छ: चित्रों को शब्दों के माध्यम से उकेरने का प्रयत्न कर रहा हूँ / ये शब्द - चित्र  पुराने मंच में प्रदर्शित किये जा चुके हैं / संभावित त्रुटियों के लिए मैं खेद व्यक्त करता हूँ /

(पहला  चित्र  - बालिका जन्म)

नारी के कितने जीवन हैं और कितनी परिभाषाएँ हैं 
नारी जीवन में तो केवल त्याग और अभिलाषाएँ हैं 
जनम लिया तो माता को मातृत्व का सुखद उपहार दिया 
किन्तु कोख को कलुषित कह कर दादी ने तिरष्कार किया 
पिताश्री के मुख मंडल पर पीड़ा बन कर छायी हूँ
यूँ लगे कि जैसे प्रलयंकारी स्थितियों को लायी हूँ
कलतक जो माँ थी पलकों पर, आज नहीं कोई पूछने वाला 
ताक रहे सब डरे डरे यूँ, ज्यों देख लिया  कोई तक्षक काला
पिताश्री के कंधे पर सर रख, माँ कल अंतिम बार हँसी थी
प्रसव की पीड़ा को भी उसने हँसी खुशी  से सह ली थी 
आज जननी का हृदय हो रहा है, अगड़ित  तानों   से तार   तार    
दुःख  से उबला  रक्त  और अब बह  रही   निरंतर    अश्रुधार   
उल्लासित  स्वर ठिठक गए हैं, मृतक  हो गयी  उत्सव -चर्चा  
स्वस्तिवचन मिल रहे मुझे अब,'करमजली! तू मर जा मर जा'
अति सुन्दर 'जय' गर्भ का जीवन और दुखद नव जीवन है 
कोमल कोमल कोपल का, यह कैसा अद्भुद अभिनन्दन है

----------


## jaileo

(दूसरा चित्र - तरुणाई के अनुभव)

देखे हैं मधुमास अष्ट-दस, मैंने जीवन में अब तक 
यौवन के स्पर्श से पुलकित, हुए हैं मन-तन के ऊतक
दिव्य धार बह रही हृदय में अधरों पर है पावन गान
रोम रोम में सौम्य समर्पण, नयन खोजते हैं भगवान् 
तरुणाई से अबतक जितना समय बिताया है मैंने
देहरी से बाहर जाने को जब कदम बढाया है मैंने 
जन मिले मुझे सामान्य बहुत, उत्तम और अपने जैसे 
किन्तु अधिक है संख्या उनकी, जो लगे हेय सपने जैसे
हेय कहूँ या दुष्ट कहूँ या कहूँ मैं पापी अत्याचारी 
कुत्सित कुटिल कीट नरभक्षी, आततायी या व्यभिचारी   
रोम रोम को छलनी करने को व्याकुल से बहु मित्र मिले
बड़ी आयु के मिले सयाने, पातक तन-भेदी दृष्टि लिए
व्यक्त करूँ मैं पीड़ा किससे, मात पिता या भाई से 
सभी शान्ति से कह देते हैं, 'बैठो, हटो पढाई से '
निर्बाध घूमते पातक हैं, मुझे चतुर्दिक मिलते ताना 
निर-अपराधिन दंड को भोगे, कैसा 'जय' समाज का बाना

----------


## jaileo

(तीसरा चित्र - युवावस्था)

बढ़ती हुयी सुता लगती है, भार-स्वरूपा अति गुरुतर 
लगे ढूँढने मात-पिता अब मेरे लिए सुघड़ घर-वर 
सांझ ढले जब जल देती मैं, पद-प्रक्षालन करने को 
तातश्री का चिंतिति आनन्,कह देता जो था कहने को 
द्रवित नयन जननी के कहते, उनकी जीवन भर की पीड़ा 
मुझे काटता सुता-भाव का प्रतिपल एक विषैला कीड़ा 
वह सुखकारी संध्या आयी, जब माँ ने माथा चूम लिया 
मुझे लगा मेरे जीवन का समय-चक्र अब घूम लिया 
नयन पनीले हुए तात के, मेरे सुख या अपने सुख से?
चूड़ी संग आशीष मिले हैं, मनिहारिन के श्रीमुख से 
मंगल गीतों संग गूँजा है, पंडित जी का वैदिक-गान  
शुभ नक्षत्र सुख घड़ियों में, किया पिता ने कन्यादान 
माँ ने गले लगा कर मुझको, जी भर कर के रुदन किया 
भरे कंठ और मंथर गति से, पति-गेह को गमन किया 
छूटा संग आज वर्षों का, आह! हुई मैं आज परायी
बेटी से मैं बन बैठी 'जय', पत्नी, बहू और भौजायी

----------


## jaileo

(चौथा चित्र - दाम्पत्य सुख)

मन की अभिलाषाओं में अब, कुसुमाकर का वास हो चला 
फूलों पर हर पग है मेरा, मुट्ठी  में आकाश हो चला 
आँखों में मदिरा छलकी है, बाहों में अभिमान आ गया 
रोम रोम में वीणा गुंजित, हृदय में मादक गान आ गया 
मधुमिश्रित वह समय भी आया, जो मधुर मिलन के पल थे 
मैं प्रियतम की बाहों में हूँ, प्रियतम मेरे आँचल में 
दहक उठे हैं तन मन दोनों, मद-पूरित निज उच्छ्वास से 
देह-धार बह चली नदी सी, प्रथम पुरुष के अंकपाश में 
काया की कालिका चटकी तो मुदित भ्रमर का नर्तन देखा 
कायिक पराग के कर्षण में, नख-शिख तक स्पंदन देखा 
मदन-गंध प्रस्फुटित हुयी तो मन-अंतर हो गया सुवासित 
अपमानित और तिरोहित तन को आज मिला सम्मान असीमित 
संध्या और सुबह में मिलती सीख-आशिषें सास श्वसुर से 
देवर और ननद संग कटता दिवस काल अत्यंत मधुर से 
निशा बीतती पलक झपकते, ज्यों मेघ-तड़ित-अनुराग रहे
हे प्रभु! मेरी विनती सुन लो, मेरा 'जय' अमर सुहाग रहे

----------


## jaileo

(पाँचवा चित्र - वैधव्य )

पलकों पर मधुरिम पल के, तैर रहे थे कुछ सपने 
केश-राशि थी बिखरी बिखरी, अस्त-व्यस्त अम्बर-गहने 
सुबह अभी शेष थी आनी, उषा भी थी अलसायी
होंठों पर मुस्कान समेटे, लेनी चाही एक अंगडाई 
पूर्ण रूप से ले भी न पायी, अपनी स्वप्निल अंगडाई 
तभी सास की चीख और फिर क्रंदन की ध्वनि आयी 
मैं हतभाग्य बनी विधवा और निरर्थक हो गया जीवन 
मैं निस्तब्ध रही जब देखा, प्रिय की देह किन्तु निस्पंदन 
कहाँ गए वे युगल पुरोहित, जिन्होंने शुभदा लगन निकाली 
ओ मनिहारिन!सामने आओ, तुमने चूड़ियाँ हाथ में डाली 
कहाँ कमी रह गयी थी मेरी, जिससे यह दिन सामने आया 
सास-श्वसुर की सेवा की थी, निशदिन ईश्वर तुम्हे मनाया 
पीलापन है चटख अभी तक जो लगा हथेली पर हल्दी से 
सूख ना पायी अभी महावर, लगी जो पग में शादी में 
जिन नैनों को झील कहा 'जय', अश्रु सरोवर बने हुए हैं
नियम और संयम के बादल, मम-निमित्त अति घने हुए हैं

----------


## jaileo

(अंतिम चित्र - सामाजिकता)

एक पुरुष ने मुख क्या मोड़ा, अब सबने मुख मोड़ लिया है 
प्रियतम ने क्या आँखे मूँदी, सबने नाता तोड़ लिया है 
कलतक जो पायल की रुनझुन बड़ी सुहावन लगती थी 
दीर्घ मांग सिन्दूर से पूरित, सदैव पावन लगती थी 
किसी बधिक के धनुष सदृश थी, नैनों में काजल की रेखा 
देख लालिमा ओष्ठ-अधर की, प्रिय को सदा तृषित ही देखा 
आज वही पायल की रुनझुन बड़ी कर्कशा लगती है 
स्वच्छ धवल सी मांग आज तो सर्प-दंश सी डसती है
काजल और अधर की लाली, ज्यों सपना कोई विगत हुआ 
हँसी और मुस्कान रहित यह जीवन जैसे नरक हुआ 
आभूषण और वस्त्र रेशमी, दिए कभी जो अपनों ने 
छूना भी अपराध इन्हें अब, डर लगता है सपनों में
हुई अशेष सर्व अभिलाषा रंग नहीं अब मेरे जीवन में 
तड़ितपात का भय लगता है, यदि समीप जाऊँ दर्पण के
आह दैव! यह कैसा जीवन, कैसा 'जय' समाज का बंधन 
निष्ठुर नियमों के कारण ही, हुयी मंगला आज अभागन

----------


## jaileo

अंतिम पंक्तियाँ
आओ युवकों अब कुछ सोचो, समय आत्म-मंथन का है 
कुछ सामाजिक वर्जनाओं में, आज महापरिवर्तन का है 
सामाजिक हो, मर्यादित हो, किन्तु अव्यवहारिक ना हो 
किसी का जीवन नियमों से, पापित और शापित ना हो

----------


## rahul-bhai

मां के मरने और बाप के पागल होने के बाद 
 ठेके पर शराब बेचता एक बच्*चा  बहन के पीले हाथों, 
छोटे की पढाई की चिंता करता है
और त्रासदी के सारे जमूरों को हाइवे के तपते कोलतार पर
नंगे पांव खड़े कर देता है.

----------


## rahul-bhai

*नाम पता चक ढाणी,* *फिर तुम अपना वही गांव लिखोगे* *राजी खुशी बस कुशलक्षेम,* *बोलो क्*या पैगाम लिखोगे.* *चाची ताई बुआ भाभी,* *बाबा भाई किसना राई* *रिश्*तों की है लंबी डोरी,* *किस किस को रामई राम लिखोगे.* *घर गाड़ी बैलेंस ईएमआई,* *बडे बड़न सब लोग लुगाई*  *सपनों के है किरचे किरचे* *किस सर ये सब इल्*जाम लिखोगे.* *दिन बीते महीने गुजरे,* *दशकों की बातें हो आईं* *सदियों सी लंबी दूरी,* *कितना और बाकी काम लिखोगे.* *इधर नित जलसे चकाचौंध,* *उधर यादों के बीहड़ भारी,* *यहीं रहोगे कि लौटोगे वापस* *कौन दर जीवन की शाम लिखोगे.*

----------


## SAM_SHP

Priy mitra aapki sari rachnaye padhkar dil ko sukun Mila...lajavab...Dhanywad !!

----------


## Krish13

शानदार सूत्र..........

----------


## jaileo

आपकी प्रतिक्रिया के बिना यह सूत्र अधूरा था बन्धु ........ आपका बहुत बहुत आभार।

----------


## jaileo

.
दो-चार दिवस पहले, 'जय' पत्र  मिला मुझको 
मनः पटल पर यादों के, चित्र दिखाया मुझको 
चित्रों में थे मित्र अनेकों अग्रज और अनुज भी
स्मृतियों ने कभी हँसाया कभी रुलाया मुझको 


पत्र-प्रेषक को आदर सहित अभिवादन।   धन्यवाद  बन्धु .

----------


## jaileo

हीरो, ढेबर, अटल की तिकड़ी, साथ जुड़े थे कुर्रम जी 
मुन्ने, तारा, शाम, अक्श जी, और भले से जलवा जी 
गुल्लू, विक्रम, अभय,  नमन 'जय', भोलू व कल्याण 
बारी - बारी छूटे रोहित , खालिद, जीत, सिकंदर जी!!

----------


## Kamal Ji

> हीरो, ढेबर, अटल की तिकड़ी, साथ जुड़े थे कुर्रम जी 
> मुन्ने, तारा, शाम, अक्श जी, और भले से जलवा जी 
> गुल्लू, विक्रम, अभय,  नमन 'जय', भोलू व कल्याण 
> बारी - बारी छूटे रोहित , खालिद, जीत, सिकंदर जी!!


जय भैया जी को राम राम .
बंधू कैसे हैं आप?
आप को यहाँ देखकर बहुत प्रस्न्नाता हुयी.
दिल हूम हूम भी करने लगा, 
जब आज दोपहर को आपकी पोस्ट संख्या देखि.

----------


## jaileo

> जय भैया जी को राम राम .
> बंधू कैसे हैं आप?
> आप को यहाँ देखकर बहुत प्रस्न्नाता हुयी.
> दिल हूम हूम भी करने लगा, 
> जब आज दोपहर को आपकी पोस्ट संख्या देखि.


आप ने मुझे पहचाना बन्धु, यह मेरा अहोभाग्य है। मैं कृतकृत्य हुआ बन्धु। आभार।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> आप ने मुझे पहचाना बन्धु, यह मेरा अहोभाग्य है। मैं कृतकृत्य हुआ बन्धु। आभार।


मेरे भाई आपको पहचाना?
यह क्या बात हुयी.
इस कमल ने आपको ही सबसे अपनी पहचान बतायी , जहां खायी दाल बाटी.
याद है जयपुर में बड़े भाई मुन्ना जी के वहां.

----------


## jaileo

> मेरे भाई आपको पहचाना?
> यह क्या बात हुयी.
> इस कमल ने आपको ही सबसे अपनी पहचान बतायी , जहां खायी दाल बाटी.
> याद है जयपुर में बड़े भाई मुन्ना जी के वहां.


हाँ, हाँ बन्धु मुझे अच्छे से याद है ... आयें आप चौपाल पर वहीं वार्ता करेंगे।

----------


## jaileo

बहुत दिनों के बाद बटोही, इस पथ पर लौटा है 
दीवारों पर नाम स्वयं का, देख पथिक चौंका है
घर तो अपना जैसा है, पर अपना सा नही दिखे
बदल गया है'जय' या फिर, गेह पुराना बदला है

----------


## jaileo

क्यों आग समंदर में, लगाने को खड़े हैं 
गोया तुम्हारे हौसले, हिमाला से बड़े हैं
ख़्वाबों को हकीकत में ढलना ही चाहिए
'जय' पैर अगर जमीं में, मुस्तैद अड़े हैं

----------


## jaileo

गर "मैं" अलग हो जाये तो, मुझको कोई भी गम नहीं 
"हम" को अलहदा मत करो, इसके बिना हमदम नहीं
"हम" ज़िन्दगी,"मैं" मौत है,"हम" प्रेम है "मैं"स्वार्थ है
"हम" की जय जयकार है,पर"मैं"से'जय' भी सम नहीं

----------


## jaileo

वो हमको सिखाते हैं,क्या-कैसी सियासत है 
जीतो तो शराफत है, हारो तो शिकायत है 
हमने ये  कहा उनसे, हमने तो ये देखा है 
जीते तो अदावत 'जय',हारे तो अदावत है

----------


## jaileo

हम तमाशा देखते हैं रोज, शाम - ओ - सहर में 
तब फलसफे बनते - बिगड़ते, हैं हमारे  जेहेन में 
वो तमाशा हादसा बन कर, गुजरता खुद पे 'जय'
तब खोजते  हैं हम किसी को, इधर में और उधर में

----------


## jaileo

वो कह रहे थे खूबसूरत जिस मदाम को 
आयी थी घर में मेरे वही एक शाम को 
नज़दीक से देखा 'जय' बड़े गौर से देखा 
चर्बी को कहूँ खूबसूरत या कि चाम को 


(मदाम = मैडम (महिला)। चाम = चमड़ी(त्वचा)

----------


## jaileo

हम आग से डरते हैं, चलो हम आग से खेलें 
हम सांप से डरते हैं, चलो हम नाग से खेलें 
उम्मीद में जीवन टिका है,  लोग यह कहते 
'जय' जिन्दगी की इस बड़ी बुनियाद से खेलें

----------


## jaileo

पर हमको मिल गए हैं, परवाज तो नहीं 
बुझती हुयी शमा हूँ, बुलंद आग तो नहीं 
चलना है जरूरी, तो चलता रहेगा 'जय'
मंजिल मिलेगी कल हमें, आज तो नही

----------


## jaileo

हम आसमां से सितारे तोड़ते नहीं कभी 
हम पर्वतों के शीश पर चढ़ते नहीं कभी
हमने दिलों में फूल खिलाये हैं'जय'सदा
दामन में तारे,चोटियाँ क़दमों में हैं सभी

----------


## jaileo

वर्षा की बूँद गिरी, वसुधा गुनगुना उठी 
धरती के गीत सुन प्रकृति मुस्कुरा उठी 
हँसती प्रकृति देख मानव भी हँस पडा  
झूमते हृदय में 'जय' विरह वेदना उठी

----------


## jaileo

कविता 'जय' अनबूझ पहेली, कविता गीली रेत 
कविता बहती धार नदी सी, कविता उर्वर खेत 
कविता घाव हरे करती है. कविता दुःख हरती 
कविता मन के भाव उकेरे, कविता जीवन देत

----------


## jaileo

============ अतृप्त इच्छाएं ==============


मनचाहा भोजन मिला जो हमको, मनचाहा परिधान नहीं 
मनचाहे वस्त्र मिले भी यदि तो मनचाहा शैक्षिक ज्ञान नहीं
मनचाही शिक्षा, कार्य मिला तो नहीं मिला मन-मीत कोई 
मनचाहा जीवन-साथी मिला 'जय' मनचाही सन्तान नहीं

----------


## jaileo

हम अपनी कब्र के जानिब, दो कदम तेरे ला पाए 
कुछ लम्हों  की दास्ताँ, 'जय' तुमको सुना पाए !
अश्कों से तर-ब-तर रही हो, गोया मेरी ज़िन्दगी 
बरसों के बाद आज खुल कर, हम मुस्कुरा पाए!!

----------


## jaileo

शायद मेरा पागलपन है, और नहीं तो क्या कह दूँ
मेरे मन का अपनापन है और नहीं तो क्या कह दूँ
समर में हारे होय पराजय, अपनों से हारा है 'जय'
इसे पराजयगान कहूँ या तुम्ही कहो मैं क्या कह दूँ

----------


## sultania

बहुत अच्छे भाई जी, हम किसी के फेन ऐसे ही ना बनते है,लाजवाब -----

----------


## jaileo

आज के चौपाल की प्रविष्टियों के सन्दर्भ में 



कलम नहीं तलवार चली है ..
एक नहीं कई बार चली है 
रक्तरंजिता 'जय' की काया 
शब्दों की बौछार चली है

----------


## jaileo

फिर से हमने भारत माँ की, जय जयकार लगायी
फिर से हमने लालकिले पर, राष्ट्र-पताका फहरायी 
प्रातः में यह दृश्य दिखा 'जय', किन्तु दोपहर बाद
राष्ट्र सम्पदा चुरा के लाये , हमें न लज्जा आयी !!

----------


## jaileo

हृदय-कलश जब छलकेगा, तो नयनों से नीर बहेगा ही 
मन - अन्तर जब दहकेगा, तो जिह्वा से तीर चलेगा ही 
क्रोध, वियोग, प्रेम और पीड़ा, चित्त को 'जय' बहकाते हैं 
क्षमा, त्याग और दया संग हों,तो मन तो धीर धरेगा ही

----------


## jaileo

जब भी कभी उन्माद के पल आ गए 
आवेश के अति सघन बादल छा गए
क्रोध की बूँदों से जलमग्न रिश्ते हो गए
सम्बन्ध-च्युत होते ही 'जय' घबरा गए

----------


## jaileo

कभी आपसी और सामाजिक चर्चा होती थी चौपाल में 
बिगड़ रहा अब मंच कि जैसे बालक अपने ननिहाल में 
कहते हैं अब सभी जोर से, 'जय' सुनने वाला कोई नहीं
मृतक भी नहीं ठहर सकेंगे, मंच के ऐसे बोझिल हाल में

----------


## jaileo

जो जा सकते थे बोझ उठाकर,वो डेरा लेकर निकल गए 
निकले थे सब एक साथ,पर बाहर जाकर वे बिखर गए
बिखर गए हैं फिर भी उनमें, एक अनोखा साहस 'जय'
जहाँ पर जा कर ठहर गए हैं, भाग्य वहीं के सँवर गए

----------


## sultania

> कभी आपसी और सामाजिक चर्चा होती थी चौपाल में 
> बिगड़ रहा अब मंच कि जैसे बालक अपने ननिहाल में 
> कहते हैं अब सभी जोर से, 'जय' सुनने वाला कोई नहीं
> मृतक भी नहीं ठहर सकेंगे, मंच के ऐसे बोझिल हाल में


बहुत ही सरल तरीके से उपयुक्त कटाक्ष

----------


## jaileo

अब गगन में घन हैं लेकिन, वे सजल दिखते नहीं
हैं अवनि में वृक्ष कोटिश, पर वे सघन दिखते नहीं
है उदर परिपूर्ण लेकिन,क्यों क्षुधित रहता है 'जय' 
सिंधु में है जल असीमित, पर पूर्णतन दिखते नहीं

----------


## jaileo

अन्ना ने जब बिगुल उठाया, कहीं न कोई आहट उभरी 
जैसे ही वह बिगुल बजा, जनजन में क्रान्तिलहर उभरी
जन-लहर सुनामी जैसी थी,दिल्ली की सड़कें उफन गई  
नेताओं की लुटिया डूबी, फूट गयी 'जय' पाप की गगरी

----------


## jaileo

हम रफ्ता रफ्ता 'जय' अपनी पहचान बदलते जाते हैं  
इस भागदौड़ के आलम में,गिरतों को कुचलते जाते हैं

----------


## jaileo

तुम अपनी मुस्कराहट को छुपा लोगे, ये हम माने 
तुम अपने अश्क आँखों में छुपा पाओ तो हम जाने 

सभी गिन लेते हैं उडती हुयी चिड़िया के पर लेकिन 
रिमझिम में नचते मोर के गिनो गर पंख, हम जाने 

तुम्हारे लाख जलवों को देखा हमने जी भर कर  
हमारे इक नज़ारे को जो तुम देखो तो हम जाने 

हिदायत हम को देते हो कि सपनों से अलग रहना 
अलग अपनों से दो पल को अगर होवो तो हम जाने 

गले तुम सबके मिलते हो अपना क्या पराया क्या 
मेरी बाहें खुली कब से, समा जाओ तो हम जाने

हमें तुम फूल कहते 'जय',व खुद को जलता अंगारा 
मेरी उंगली जो जल जाए तुम्हे छूकर तो हम जाने

----------


## sultania

बहुत खूब जय भाई ,बहुत खूब

----------


## jaileo

> बहुत खूब जय भाई ,बहुत खूब


उत्साहवर्धन के लिए हृदय से आभार बन्धु।

----------


## jaileo

तिमिर मेघ बन गया है, चन्द्र सा बना है दीप
धैर्य मेघजल बना है, हृदय-कम्प बरखा-गीत
मन प्रचण्ड वायु सा, आस सुप्त  अग्नि  सी,
'जय' अभी समक्ष  है, ना कि वह बना प्रतीक

----------


## jaileo

तीन छणिकाएँ 


( 1 )
उखड़ी हुयी हैं साँसे, है जकड़ा हुआ शरीर 
बदले हालात में 'जय' है अकड़ा हुआ ज़मीर 


( 2 )
कुछ ख्वाब उड़ चले हैं, साँसों के आसमां पर
मंज़िल कहाँ, किधर 'जय' तय है दुआ हवा पर


( 3 )
छेड़छाड़ और बलात्कार के मसले आँखों और ज़ेहन में ही होते हैं 
वरना वही कपडे और वही अंग खुद की बेटी-बहन के भी होते हैं ||

----------


## jaileo

लहरों से  सजे  सागर का  मुख, बदली से निखरता है सावन
चन्दा  से सजता  नील गगन, कलियों से सजे प्यारा उपवन
यौवन से  निखरती  है तरुणी, चंचल  होती है गति से पवन
दु:खों से मन धरती बनता, वनस्पतियों से 'जय' जल पावन

----------

